# Japanese sink ID?



## pleue (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Hoping you can help me find out more info on the sinks I always see in the various youtube videos I watch on fish breakdown. An example is down below. It seems to be quite common to have a dedicated sink designed for fish with both a ridge to accommodate a cutting board and a cut out in the front of the sink to accommodate knife work. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

[video=youtube;NrBjgFfeo4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBjgFfeo4A[/video]


----------



## schanop (Sep 17, 2014)

You can give JBro a big yell, he had some training at that restaurant with Chef Ueda-san.

[video=youtube_share;icOlud_bZik]http://youtu.be/icOlud_bZik?list=UUpgJbCAVxzDHKaKYeuGYyOA[/video]


----------



## schanop (Sep 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZsuAmTq9WAw]http://youtu.be/ZsuAmTq9WAw?list=UUpgJbCAVxzDHKaKYeuGYyOA[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2014)

what do you want to know about them? Health departments here dont like them so much


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the health department beef? I've known people with big animal butchery programs to use floodable autopsy tables, and they haven't had any problems.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2014)

they seem to think its unsanitary to have the cutting board in the sink like that. I dont think it is... i happen to think its much cleaner, but on a number of occasions, that is what i have seen from them (the health dept.)


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 17, 2014)

It comes out so you can sanitize it, right?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah... but i know quite a few people who have tried to have similar setups here and not been allowed


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 17, 2014)

One of those with a big ice trough for storing fish between cooler and cutting, and for icing down pans of portions as you cut them would be the ideal fish station. I have the trough now, but the cutting board setup takes forever to get really clean between fish projects, or between scaling and cutting.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah... i totally get it. The sinks like this are really the best... i got so spoiled working with them when i was cooking in Japan. I actually just helped a restaurant here in CA get some of those flexible faucets for their fish station though... seems that was enough in this case.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 17, 2014)

We have a dish station style sprayer hooked up, it works ok.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 17, 2014)

We had a sink like that at a restaurant i worked at, the boards sat up on large plastic blocks, using multiple smaller boards meant it was super quick to clean.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2014)

My dream station.


----------



## pleue (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd love to know if there is a US importer/distributor or manufacturer. I'm laying out a commercial kitchen now and would love to incorporate one and a flexible faucet if it isn't too cost prohibitive. Up in Oregon if that makes a difference.


----------



## pleue (Sep 18, 2014)

The goal would be to have a set up with one of these sinks with a flexible sprayer and drain board on the side for a place to put a hotel pan full of ice. It would basically be taking the place of the primary food prep sink and the cutting board would be placed in there only when doing fish prep, so I doubt the health guys up here would even notice it was that much different than the standard prep sink.


----------



## copperJon (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump ttt on this one. This is exactly what I'm looking to put in our new house. I've got plans for a commercial prep station to take care of my catch, and this would make me very happy.


----------

